# Fratelli di mezzo



## Liuma

Se ci sono tre fratelli uno é il maggiore, un altro é il minore, ma quello del mezzo come si chiama? Mediano suona un po' brutto...


----------



## alidoro

O dici  "il secondo fratello", o "il fratello di mezzo"... Meglio la prima, comunque.
Ciao

Emanuela


----------



## Liuma

É che si tratta di tradurre un copione e mi farebbe tanto comodo una sola parola che non occupasse tutti i fotogrammi che occupano "i secondi fratelli" o "i fratelli di mezzo"....forse a qualcuno viene in mente, o proprio non esiste?
Grazie per l'aiuto comunque!


----------



## Hermocrates

Che io sappia, non c'è un termine vero e proprio, tant'è che un sacco di psicologia popolare scherza proprio sul ruolo del figlio di mezzo, che non è, appunto, né il grande, né il piccolo, e non ha una definizione al di là del suo nome proprio. E' diventato un cliché. 

Credo che il massimo di definizione che esista sia, appunto "figlio di mezzo".

Rye


----------



## Liuma

...Acc... vabbè, vedrò che posso fare...Grazie mille!


----------



## Necsus

Il termine in italiano in realtà esiste, ed è *mezzano* (bello o brutto che sembri ). Garzanti:
_agg_. che è in mezzo, di mezzo; che occupa un posto intermedio in una gradazione: _statura_, _età_, _grandezza mezzana_; _figlio_, _fratello mezzano_, di età intermedia tra il maggiore e il minore


----------



## Liuma

Ah ma allora esiste! Io avevo trovato quasi solo definizioni sportive a questo termine....ma é abbastanza in uso? Perché si tratterebe di un linguaggio giovanile, le protagoniste sono tre adolescenti, non so se ce le vedo a dire"mia sorella mezzana"...voi come la vedete?


----------



## Hermocrates

Necsus said:


> Il termine in italiano in realtà esiste, ed è *mezzano* (bello o brutto che sembri ). Garzanti:
> _agg_. che è in mezzo, di mezzo; che occupa un posto intermedio in una gradazione: _statura_, _età_, _grandezza mezzana_; _figlio_, _fratello mezzano_, di età intermedia tra il maggiore e il minore



Mi sembra più un termine (tra l'altro poco diffuso) per indicare genericamente qualcosa che sta nel mezzo, ma non necessariamente il termine con cui si definisce un figlio di mezzo (nonostante l'infelice esempio citato dal dizionario). 

Perché questo termine mi sa tanto di "lenone"? 

Rye


----------



## Liuma

"Lenone"???? Non l'avevo mai sentito dire...grazie per avermi regalato una parola nuova!Per quanto riguarda la sorella di mezzo mi sa che rimarrà tale....


----------



## Necsus

Liuma said:


> Ah ma allora esiste! Io avevo trovato quasi solo definizioni sportive a questo termine....ma é abbastanza in uso? Perché si tratterebe di un linguaggio giovanile, le protagoniste sono tre adolescenti, non so se ce le vedo a dire"mia sorella mezzana"...voi come la vedete?


Certo che esiste. Ma quello a cui ti riferisci tu con le definizioni sportive credo che sia _mediano_, non _mezzano_.  Comunque se si tratta di linguaggio giovanile forse hai meno vincoli e puoi anche inventare. 'Fratello di mezzo' ha un sapore molto tolkeniano... 


ryenart said:


> Mi sembra più un termine (tra l'altro poco diffuso) per indicare genericamente qualcosa che sta nel mezzo, ma non necessariamente il termine con cui si definisce un figlio di mezzo (nonostante l'infelice esempio citato dal dizionario).
> Rye


Mettila come preferisci, ma il fratello, se è di mezzo è _mezzano_. E' esattamente questo il termine per indicarlo.  
Quello che tu definisci _'infelice esempio del dizionario'_, è diffuso, forse addirittura più del termine stesso, a questo punto:

*DeMauro* - 1b agg., di qcn., di età intermedia fra il maggiore e il minore: _il figlio_, _il fratello m._ | LE di condizione sociale, intermedia fra nobile e plebeo.
*Gabrielli* - 1 Che sta in mezzo tra due estremi: _statura mezzana_
‖ Figlio, fratello mezzano, di età intermedia tra il maggiore e il minore.
*Treccani* - *1.* Che è in mezzo, di cosa che sta in mezzo fra il grande e il piccolo, fra il buono e il cattivo nel suo genere, o che in una gradazione qualsiasi occupa una posizione media: _altezza_, _grandezza_, _età_, _statura m_.; _il figlio_, _il fratello m_., di età fra il maggiore e il minore.
*Sabatini-Coletti*: agg. Che si trova nel mezzo; che è in una posizione intermedia all'interno di una successione, di una scala di grandezze ecc. || figlio, fratello m., che ha un'età intermedia tra il maggiore e il minore.

E così via...


----------



## Hermocrates

Liuma said:


> "Lenone"???? Non l'avevo mai sentito dire...grazie per avermi regalato una parola nuova!Per quanto riguarda la sorella di mezzo mi sa che rimarrà tale....



Pensa che è una parola che ho imparato studiando letteratura latina...

Secondo me corri un brutto rischio a chiamarla "mezzana"  Tutto qui.


Rye


----------



## Liuma

Grazie ad entrambi! Non si finisce mai di imparare...


----------



## Lucy Van Pelt

Io qua l'ho sentito dire parecchio, _mezzano_ e _mezzana:_

- Mia figlia si è laureta
- Chi, la mezzana?

- Chi era quello che ho incontrato ieri per le scale, suo figlio maggiore o il mezzano?

Se però cerchi una parola che sia usata nel gergo giovanile, non credo che un giovane avrebbe detto così.


----------



## raffica

Da brava sorella di mezzo, respingo la definizione di mezzana (intermediaria per faccende più o meno lubriche, nell'uso comune). Io mi autodefinisco "secondogenita" o con una perifrasi "sorella di mezzo".
, raffaella


----------



## Liuma

SECONDOGENITA!!!!!!!!!! É lei! La parola che cercavo!!!! Grazie, e che nessuno, mai, tichiami mezzana, o se la dovrà vedere con me!


----------



## raffica

Grazie, ho sofferto tanto!


----------



## saltapicchio

Beh... ovviamente "secondogenita" in questo caso funziona solo se è risaputo che esista anche una terzogenita, altrimenti potrebbe anche essere intesa come sorella minore.

Io ho sentito "il secondo di tre" oppure "il medio".


----------



## Liuma

"Il fratello medio"? Non so...secondogenita mi ha risolto, grazie!!!!


----------



## Hermocrates

raffica said:


> Da brava sorella di mezzo, respingo la definizione di mezzana (intermediaria per faccende più o meno lubriche, nell'uso comune).



Ecco, allora non sono il solo che ha esperienza dell'uso in italiano di questa parola principalmente con questa accezione. 

Rye


----------

